# here is my favorite....zinsco w/fire ext.



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

They say a pic is worth a thousand words.....here ya go.
Before








After..ahj oked working clearance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

aktrapper said:


> They say a pic is worth a thousand words.....here ya go.
> Before
> View attachment 29024
> 
> ...


Looks good,but my neck hurts now..:laughing:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Cmon ..its ok to tell the guys you didnt do your yoga stretches today.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i like the "after" better


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Tidy install, nice work! Is that a Homeline or QO panel?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Good work, I would have replaced that junky Square D panel too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that looks way better.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Its a QO. I used the oversized gutter and set it out" proud" 3 inches so that it can accomodate future additions. they had plans for running surface emt to some wood shop equip.


----------

